# fuji RAF file editing in lightroom classic



## Suzanne E (Nov 18, 2020)

I use lightroom classic for editing my Fuji raf file.sThe process was better in the last 12 months but the last update to cc 3.0  has now made the files show more noise  and not  easy for editing the files. I have friends that are saying the same thing.Has anyone else found they have this problem and know a way around it.


----------



## Colin Grant (Nov 18, 2020)

I am on Mac but my fully updated Lr Classic  is V10 and the latest Camera Raw is V13.  I have no problems with my raf files so it is not a universal problem.


----------



## clee01l (Nov 18, 2020)

Suzanne E said:


> I use lightroom classic for editing my Fuji raf file.sThe process was better in the last 12 months but the last update to cc 3.0  has now made the files show more noise  and not  easy for editing the files. I have friends that are saying the same thing.Has anyone else found they have this problem and know a way around it.


Your post has confusing version numbers  Lightroom Classic is at version 10.  Lightroom (cloudy) ln the computer is at version  4.0  The Lightroom mobile version on phones and tablets is version 6.01 on iOS.  
John Beardsworth is our resident RAF expert.   If you can set us straight on the version of Lightroom that is giving you problems,  John can probably set you straight on your RAF issues.


----------

